# new guy... with a 34.....



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

ive been lurking for a while.... but finaly joined... :clap: 

here is my car...































newer pic with brakes and front lower splitter...














ready for the track with 285 hoosier R6 tires... on CCW wheels..













with some buddys
























on the dyno... 543whp @ 19psi.... i run 23psi with racegas now... but dont have dyno #s


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

An other porn owner on here . . . great looking car:clap:


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Really nice R34 you have there! Perfect HP for a fast road car. ( My opinion )
Hopefully by summer, i will have those figures.

-Rostampoor


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

great looking R34. that wheels are just amazing and suit perfectly your car.
great buy. congratulations:thumbsup:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Pure sex...


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

pOrn!

got a bigger picture of the 2nd one,as i want that as my wallpaper!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Very sweet looking car. 

Top effort!! 

Looks very similar to Nicolas Kiesa's car, if it isn't bar the Nismo bumper


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*nice*

nice mate ,can you post up some general specs , and the country live in cause it seems you have alot of sun over there.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looking really nice mate, and nice power too.

james.


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

thnx guys...


i dont have a hires version of the 2nd pic.... the original version is on my other computer... that is broken... i think the porn killed it....


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Another lovely bayside blue R34 , great work !!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

damn,that pic is sweet aswelll


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

nice car, awesome pics. Where are you from?


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Really sweet ride man, would love to hear what you've done to the motor.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> An other porn owner on here . . . great looking car:clap:


I can attest that my wad blew.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

It looks like Southern United States.

I see a 300C. Is that a MotoRex car?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

KINGLEH said:


> ive been lurking for a while.... but finaly joined... :clap:
> 
> here is my car...


Charleston, South Carolina? I just looked at the boat on the left.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Are all those 34's street legal or just for track use


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Stunning!:thumbsup:


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

ex example of a bay side gtr 34 in my opinion


----------



## Floyd (Dec 15, 2004)

Love those Advan TCII's. First time I've seen a set on a R34. Got them on my R32.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Floyd said:


> Love those Advan TCII's. First time I've seen a set on a R34. Got them on my R32.


I belive Kiesa has those Advans on his R34.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

That is a thing of beauty, three American GT-R's. I hope it is road legal, and the plate on the dyno pic confirms my suspicion that it is. I just love Bayside Blue R34's. I'd love to get my hands on a Motorex car, so that way I no longer have to worry about legality in the states. I can travel the world with my baby, and always bring her home.

And yes, that is the Cooper River Bridge in Charlestown, South Carolina.


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

wow, didnt realize how many R34s were here in the states. Awesome


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Really nice pictuers and a even better looking car


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

*nice pics*

you plan on going to any shows this summer? HIN or NOPI? We could hook up.


----------



## Touring240 (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow stunning R34 and in the US makes them even more rare!

Maybe the next Florida. "State legal" cars not Motorex federally legal cars.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

imo the best looking gtrs are the stock looking with maybe a bit of nismo kit, nothing too ott. stunning mate.


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

gtr34serge said:


> you plan on going to any shows this summer? HIN or NOPI? We could hook up.



Serge, the other blue Nur in the pic will be joining us for the show.

KINGLEH, PM me we're doing HIN DC and have quite a few skylines going down with us.

John


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

sorry for the long reply... im in south beach for spring break,,,,

yes my car is legal... yes i could be a motorex car... yes i coulda paid 3 times what you guys had to pay... but it was well worth it to me.....

and when you have one of these cars.. you make buddys with other guys with the same car pretty easy... those other cars are from all over the US....

i dont plan on doing any shows... i almost went to NOPI at atl speedway.. but didnt... i plan to do some time attacks entering in the street car classes.... i will be doing the evo, sti, gtr shootout in vegas this fall....


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

oh yea.. motor mods...


25-40 turbos.. they come on a little to late for my taste... so i will be replacing them with a single turbo.. gona try out a couple then choose the best one.. maby have one built in the specs i want...

hks IC
hks DLi
JUN cams
AEM ecu
spit fire coils
trust 3.5inch ti exhuast
hks filters
plenty of fuel
02 housing and downpipe.. test pipe



im excited about the new turbo set up.. and i will also do a nismo intake mani... i should have the same peak power.. but a flatter curve... and maby we can work on the tq numbers with the tune....


----------



## A'PEXi (May 21, 2005)

very nice


----------



## bullitt78 (Aug 19, 2006)

Did you do any work to the bottom end?


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> pOrn!
> 
> got a bigger picture of the 2nd one,as i want that as my wallpaper!


ARE YOU GAY :GrowUp: :GrowUp: :GrowUp: :GrowUp: :GrowUp: :GrowUp: :GrowUp: :GrowUp: :GrowUp: :GrowUp: :GrowUp: :GrowUp: :GrowUp: :GrowUp: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame: :flame:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

well you must be


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> well you must be


AT LEAST I DON'T SPEND ALL NIGHT WITH MY TROUSES OFF:GrowUp: :GrowUp


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

bullitt78 said:


> Did you do any work to the bottom end?




all stock....


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

KINGLEH is that you in this TX2K7 dvd trailer? Video


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

yuuuuh...

im also driving the supra with black wheels and stickers all over it...


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice drifting then, is it yours or a buddies of yours? and got any pics?


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice car KINGLEH I live in North Carolina in the RDU triangle for about 2 years
been to Charleston nice place:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

nismo1118 said:


> Nice drifting then, is it yours or a buddies of yours? and got any pics?




its a buddys car... i drive it in time trial events. and we will be doing the onelap of america in it this year...























a lil video of it in action http://www.gscdownloads.com/supra/roada/GSCsupraroadATL.wmv


----------

